# Strange Out of Body/ Panic experiences



## Breanna (Apr 17, 2015)

I was diagnosed with DP about ten years ago and was in intensive therapy before my diagnoses and after. I stopped going after about seven years because I knew that I could help myself as much as they were and I needed to find my own way. Through meditation and working through my problems internally I found peace with where I am at now, I know that I perceive things "abnormally" but I am thankful for how DP allows me to be open minded, curious, and able to empathize with virtually anyone.

Recently I have been having weird occurences that are hard for me to explain. It's like a mixture between an out of body experience and panic attack, I've never had it before. I'm interested in talking with other people that have had similar experiences so that I can understand it better, I just don't have people in my life that do. I came here to possibly find some more answers and help others going through similar things to find peace in their circumstances.

I live in Washington and am currently in school. I study comparative religion, ethics and cultural studies. I love to be outside, go exploring and get lost in my surroundings as well as my thoughts. I have been a nanny for children that are developmentally disabled for about a year.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum bfederico! Meditation for me too has been an awesome way to grow stronger spiritually, mentally and emotionally.

Sounds like you are on a good path


----------



## Breanna (Apr 17, 2015)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Welcome to the Forum bfederico! Meditation for me too has been an awesome way to grow stronger spiritually, mentally and emotionally.
> 
> Sounds like you are on a good path


Thank you!


----------

